# My new tool



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

M1A Loaded with every possible accessory including a 4-16 rangefinding and illuminated Gen 3 scope. I cant wait to dial her in---


----------



## hebegb2 (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice! You should come over to shoot if you can avoid the hangovers lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet looking shooter brother!!! Still waiting to get a scope fer my beast and load up some 35 this week to try out my other monster!!!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

grouper22 said:


> M1A Loaded with every possible accessory including a 4-16 rangefinding and illuminated Gen 4 scope. I cant wait to dial her in---


So this is what your hunting with this year?SWEEEET shooter!:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

By the title I was skeptical to open the thread. Was thinking maybe the Dr gave you an "extension" or something.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

706Z said:


> So this is what your hunting with this year?SWEEEET shooter!:thumbup:


Maybe on a bean field! I will stick with my old bolt gun to haul up a tree:thumbsup:


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Purdy


----------

